# Rush - 2008 Tour Dates



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

The second leg of the Snakes and Arrows tour.

May 24th Winnipeg
May 25th Regina
May 27th Edmonton
May 29th Vancouver
June 12th Montreal
July 9th Toronto

They have changed the set list a bit from the 2007 leg. 

*2007 Set List*

Set One 
Introduction Video - Dream Sequence with Alex and Neil followed by Geddy and his Scottish Counterpart

Limelight 
Digital Man 
Entre Nous 
Mission 
Freewill 
The Main Monkey Business 
The Larger Bowl (with Bob & Doug McKenzie introduction) 
Secret Touch 
Circumstances 
Between The Wheels 
Dreamline 

Set Two 
Introduction Video - The Alex/Leela Board Rant

Far Cry 
Workin' Them Angels 
Armor And Sword 
Spindrift 
The Way The Wind Blows 
Subdivisions 
Natural Science 
Witch Hunt 
Malignant Narcissism 
Drum Solo 
Hope 
Summertime Blues 
Distant Early Warnings (replaced Summertime Blues on July 4th, 8th, 9th, 20th, 23rd, 27th and 30th, August 3rd, 6th, 11th ,14th, 24th and 28th, September 1st, 6th, 9th, 14th, 17th and 22nd plsu all October dates.). 
The Spirit of Radio 
Tom Sawyer (with South Park/Lil' Rush introduction) 

Encore 
One Little Victory 
A Passage to Bangkok 
YYZ 


*2008 Set List*

Set One 
Introduction Video - Dream Sequence with Alex and Neil followed by Geddy and his Scottish Counterpart

Limelight 
Digital Man 
Ghost of a Chance 
Mission 
Freewill 
The Main Monkey Business 
The Larger Bowl (with Bob & Doug McKenzie introduction) 
Red Barchetta 
The Trees 
Between The Wheels 
Dreamline 

Set Two 
Introduction Video - What's That Smell? With All 3 Band Members

Far Cry 
Workin' Them Angels 
Armor And Sword 
Spindrift 
The Way The Wind Blows 
Subdivisions 
Natural Science 
Witch Hunt 
Malignant Narcissism 
Drum Solo 
Hope 
The Spirit of Radio 
2112 (Overture / The Temples of Syrinx) 
Tom Sawyer (with South Park/Lil' Rush introduction) 

Encore 
One Little Victory 
A Passage to Bangkok 
YYZ


A quote from Neil Peart's site.



> Early in March I will have to start preparing for another series of concerts, a “continuation” of the Snakes and Arrows tour. (The Snakes and Arrows “surge,” I call it.)
> 
> We had planned to end the tour in Europe last fall, but apparently more people want to see us, or see us again, so we were asked to do more shows. Some of them will be in places we haven’t got to for a while, like New Orleans, Oklahoma City, and Winnipeg, and that is nice, plus we plan to make a few changes to the setlist and presentation to freshen it up a little. Although the world knows by now that I’m not crazy about touring, I sure don’t discount the good fortune that we can still do it, personally and professionally — that we can play better than ever, and that people will come and see us. That’s not something I have ever taken for granted. As I have said to friends who might be having their own work difficulties, “At least if I have to work, I’m glad I can.” And not just any old job, of course — pretty much the best job there is — but none-the-less a hard one.


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

Anyone else going to the Toronto show tomorrow?

:banana:


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

dodgechargerfan said:


> Anyone else going to the Toronto show tomorrow?
> 
> :banana:


Me and the missus will be there


----------



## AGP1 (Jun 18, 2008)

dodgechargerfan said:


> Anyone else going to the Toronto show tomorrow?
> 
> :banana:


I will be there with my son. Last time I saw them live was in Edinburgh about 25 years ago - can't believe that it was so long ago!


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

Great show wasn't it?
I took my wife and 16 year old daughter.

Was it just me though or was the audio a little messed up at the beginning and the few songs after the drum solo.

It seemed to be distorted at first and about half way through Free Will I felt a change in the audio. Really. I felt it. Sort of like something shifted through my head. Then the audio was much better.

I'd like to get a hold of a copy of the Harry Satchel bit, "What's that Smell?" I couldn't hear a single bit of it other than, "What's that Smell?"


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

dodgechargerfan said:


> Great show wasn't it?
> I took my wife and 16 year old daughter.
> 
> Was it just me though or was the audio a little messed up at the beginning and the few songs after the drum solo.
> ...


It was a little muddy at the beginning but they seemed to get it dialed in after that. Where were you sitting? Sometimes that can make a difference. We were just right, in front of Geddy in 200 section.


----------



## AGP1 (Jun 18, 2008)

We were at the back of 300 - center and thought that the sound was terrible. When I walked around it was even worse towards the sides of the stage. It did get better at times but the only point at which I thought it was really good was for the drum solo. 

I thought the guys gave it plenty of energy, and had a good set list covering a cross section of old and new material it was just a shame about the sound.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

AGP1 said:


> We were at the back of 300 - center and thought that the sound was terrible. When I walked around it was even worse towards the sides of the stage. It did get better at times but the only point at which I thought it was really good was for the drum solo.
> 
> I thought the guys gave it plenty of energy, and had a good set list covering a cross section of old and new material it was just a shame about the sound.


It was almost as if they were trying to push too much through those speakers. Thats the way it sounded to me anyway.


----------



## AGP1 (Jun 18, 2008)

GuitarsCanada said:


> It was almost as if they were trying to push too much through those speakers. Thats the way it sounded to me anyway.


I agree it got very muddy, but the do have a lot going on for a three piece...


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

We were at the back of section 301 - that's stage right.

Well, I'm glad it wasn't just me or I'd have to admit to getting old. :tongue:

Still, it was a great show. I enjoyed it. My wife enjoyed it. My daughter won't admit to enjoying it in the same way I won't admit to enjoying the Spice Girls concert.  I've said too much.


----------



## djem (Sep 14, 2006)

Ok show last night. Agree that sound was muddy. Liked last year's show better but I think the R30 tour was probably one of the best in a long time.

Regardless, I see Rush everytime they are in TO.


----------

